# Extending a table leg



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

My dad made a low play table for my 2-year-old son, who is now getting a little tall for it. I would like to add a few inches of height to the table. I have some 12" cutoffs from the legs that I can use to extend the legs, but I was unsure what the best way was to butt the legs to the extensions. I thought about sinking a threaded insert into the bottom of the existing leg, then gluing a protruding thread into the extension. Whatever I use needs to be strong enough to survive a 30+ lb toddler climbing up on the table. I may want to lower the table again, later, for baby #2, so it needs to be reversible. Suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

Put caster on it, that way it adds inches, and also can be rolled around.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

3/4" dowel.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

No one has yet perfected the board stretcher. Make new legs.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

How about a set of these:

Bed Risers


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the idea of castors. Or, how about a base that this table's existing legs fit into. You could make a base that has a drawer to keep the legos (or whatever else you don't want to step on at 5 am) in. Then, to reverse, just lift the table off.


----------

